
Ask HN: Can one create a robot that can sort through glass bottles? - markrankin
I ask this as our local landfill facility will reach capacity by 2039.<p>We used to ship our recyclables to China but they do not accept it anymore.<p>Below is a link to our landfill facility website.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crd.bc.ca&#x2F;service&#x2F;waste-recycling&#x2F;hartland-landfill-facility<p>Thanks for your help!<p>- Mark
======
gus_massa
Somewhat related, perhaps you can borrow some ideas "Sorting Two Metric Tons
of Lego" [https://jacquesmattheij.com/sorting-two-metric-tons-of-
lego](https://jacquesmattheij.com/sorting-two-metric-tons-of-lego) HN
discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226889)
(1264 points, by jacquesm, 11 months ago, 213 comments)

Remember to read the part two too.

